
JekyllConf – A free online conference for all things Jekyll this weekend - mneumegen
http://jekyllconf.com
======
emdd
"Building Client-Editable Jekyll Sites 15.30 - 16.00 George Phillips
(@gphillips_nz) CTO at CloudCannon"

This should be the main presentation-- it's the biggest obstacle (from what I
see).

